# Reihenvortex oder ultrasieve+beadfilter



## Loewenzahn30 (19. Mai 2011)

*reihenvortex oder ultrasiev plus beadfilter*

Hi Hallo

also ich bin zu Zeit total verunsichert durch dieverse Meinungen die ich erhalten habe. Meine Frage lautet wenn einen Reihenmehrkammerfilter (5 kammern+vortex) kauft wie hoch ist der Reinigungsaufwand dann weil man oft hört das man sich bei diesem System zum sklaven der Teichtechnik macht. Oder ist es besser man kauft ein __ Filtersystem mit Ultrasieve3 plus Beadfilter ......bei einer Teichgröße von 22000Liter wasser mit Koibesatz ( 10-40 cm  ca 15 stück). 


mfg Herr Heinrich


----------



## Nori (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: reihenvortex oder ultrasiev plus beadfilter*

Wenn der Kauf erst noch ansteht geht die Empfehlung zum Vliesfilter.
Gerade auch im Hinblick auf den Platzbedarf ist das bei der Teichgröße momentan der beste Filter.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Scheiteldelle (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Reihenvortex oder ultrasieve+beadfilter*

ist Dein System in Schwerkraft betrieben?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Reihenvortex oder ultrasieve+beadfilter*

Wer Geld hat kauft sich am besten einen Trommelfilter mit angehängtem Beadfilter.


----------



## Scheiteldelle (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Reihenvortex oder ultrasieve+beadfilter*

ja das hilft jetzt ja ungemein um seine Frage zu beantworten


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Reihenvortex oder ultrasieve+beadfilter*



Bei einem Mehrkammerfilter ist der Reinigungsaufwand abhängig von den Filtermedien. Wenn man nach dem veralteten System filtert (Bürsten->Schwämme-Lava) hat man einiges zu tun. Die Schmämme werden als mechanischer Vorfilter schnell mit Schmutz voll und man muss diese sehr oft ausdrücken.

Je besser der Vorfilter (z.B. das von Dir angesprochene CS) desto weniger der Reinigungsaufwand - z.B. __ Hel-X (1 x im Monat umrühren und ablassen) - jedoch hat der CS kein Spühlsystem und man muss sehr oft diesen reinigen.

Ich mache mein Sifinetz morgens und abends vom Biofilm sauber - da ist ein Trommler natürlich vollautomatisch und man kann so den Filter auch beruhigt im Urlaub laufen lassen.

Ein Beadfilter hat noch mehr Besidlungsfläche als ein Hel-X Filter und ist daher noch kompakter.


----------



## Loewenzahn30 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Reihenvortex oder ultrasieve+beadfilter*

Hi hallo


danke für die schnellen Antworten. Also es wird ein schwerkraft system mit 110 bodenablauf und dann soll ein Ultrasieve kommen und dann der Mehrkammerfilter mit vortex. eventuell denke ich das statt des Ultrasieve vielleicht eine  Siebfilterpatrone in den Vortex mache was haltet ihr davon. Wie gesagt ich bin total verunsichert was das angeht weil preislich komme ich da in die selben regionen. Ich möchte haltw as beständiges haben wo ich einfach meinen Teich geniessen kann. Einmal die Woche bzw alle 14 Tage reinigen ist völlig ok denke ich mal. Ein Fliesefilter hat sicher guten komfort aber der Unterhalt ist sicher auch nicht ohne für die Fliessrollen.


gruss andre 

aus dem Saarland


----------



## Loewenzahn30 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: reihenvortex oder ultrasiev plus beadfilter*

hi hallo....


danke für die schnelle Antwort. Sicher hat ein Fliessfilter nicht ganz unherbliche Unterhaltskosten oder? Wie sieht es mit einem Mehrkammer filter aus plus Sifipatrone als vorfilter.


gruss Andre 

aus dem Saarland


----------



## Annett (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Reihenvortex oder ultrasieve+beadfilter*

Hallo Herr Heinrich/ Andre. 

Ich habe aus Deinen zwei (exakt gleichen) Themen mal eines gemacht - so müssen die User ihre Tipps nicht  doppelt schreiben.


----------



## Scheiteldelle (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Reihenvortex oder ultrasieve+beadfilter*

bei einem Schwerkraftsystem unbedingt den Ultrasive 3 lassen; besser ist nur Trommel oder Vlies.  Von Siebfilter halte ich garnichts, weil der Biofilm einfach zu schnell gebildet wird und man, wie schon geschrieben, wenigstens einmal am Tag reingen muß. Hast Du einen Skimmer?Der ist deutlich wichtiger als ein Bodenablauf. Vom US3 würde ich dann mit einer Pumpe in die nächste Kammer mit Helix gehen. Kannst ja ruhig- bewegt-ruhig-bewegt machen. MIt Deckel auf dem US3 reicht einmal alle 2 Wochen das Sieb abzubürsten.

LG Maik


----------



## Joerg (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Reihenvortex oder ultrasieve+beadfilter*

Hallo Andre,
mit einmal die Woche reinigen gibt es nur 2 Systeme, die einem die Arbeit abnehmen.
Bei deinem Volumen sind die Kosten für einen Vliesfilter überschaubar, ein Trommler kann auch einen höheren Durchsatz verkraften.
Ich persönlich bin kein Freund davon ein Schwerkraftsystem mit einem Ultrasive auszuhebeln. Auch kenne ich niemand, der das Sieb nur alle 2 Wochen abbürstet. Die Entfernung von Grobschmutz wird bei den meisten fast täglich erledigt.
Sifipatrone funktioniert bei vielen recht gut.
Es hängt  viel davon ab, was im Teich schwimmt. 

Meinen Vorfilter entsorge ich bisher 2 mal die Woche, aber Morgen kommt mein Vliesfilter.

Wenn der Vorfilter den Grobschmutz ordentlich rausholt, ist der Reinigungsaufwand des Bioteils gering.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Reihenvortex oder ultrasieve+beadfilter*

Hallo Andre,
die Vorfilterung ist ja schon geklärt... . Für die zweite Stufe ist es Deine Entscheidung, wie Du weitermachst. Wartungsarm sind meiner Meinung nach folgende Varianten:
- eine Kaskade (oder "lange" Strecke) mit __ Hel-X o. ä.,
- ein Patronenfilter in einem großen "Gefäß" (1m³-IBC o. ä.), wegen der Filterfläche,
- ein Beadfilter.
Hier im Forum geistert noch der Biofilreaktor herum, der geht sicher auch.
Der "optimale" Filter ist also nicht eine wilde Mischung aus allen hier vorgestellten Komponenten, sondern ein System, das von seinem Aufbau her auf eine Komponente abgestimmt ist. Kombinationen machen natürlich auch Sinn, sind aber schwerer auslegbar.


----------



## Scheiteldelle (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Reihenvortex oder ultrasieve+beadfilter*

OK dann klinke ich mich hier mal aus; es werden Filter angesprochen die seit Jahren technisch überholt sind und die ich sicherlich zu Beginn meiner Teichzeit mal benutzt hätte( z.B. Patronenfilter).

@Jörg
erkläre einem Unwissendem wie mir doch mal, wie man ein Schwerkraftsystem mit einem Ultrasieve aushebelt. Bitte.

LG Maik


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Reihenvortex oder ultrasieve+beadfilter*

Hallo Andre,

eine Sifipatrone ist sicher nicht schlecht und die günstigere Variante zum Trommler. Der Vortex ist meist bei diesen Reihenfilterns so klein, dass er keinen spürbaren effekt bringt - somit ist es schon sinnvoll wenn Du diese Kammer mit etwas anderem bestückst.

Leider hatte ich gehört, dass die Sipaarme schnell verstopfen sollen - das System ist - dass Wasser steht in der Tonne und fliest von außen nach innen - so bleibt der Schmodder immer in der ersten Tonne bis Du ablässt und dadurch entsteht ein immer wieder sich schnell bildender Biofilm außenrum um die Sipa - zur Reinigung aktiviert man den Rotator der dann von innen die Sipa durch Drehbewegung der Arme reinigt - in diesen sind kleine Sprühlöcher die sich nach der Meinung einiger eben schnell mal zusetzten können.

Meistens rüten dann die enttäuschten Sipa Nutzer auf nen Trommler um - siehe auch ebay, die die verkaufen schreiben meist *wg. Umstieg auf Trommler*


----------



## sante (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Reihenvortex oder ultrasieve+beadfilter*

Hallo

ich habe seit diesem jahr einen Vliesfilter am Teich und bin damit sehr zu frieden. der reinigungsaufwand hat sich drastisch gesenkt, nur noch vlies abschneiden. 
ich hatte vorher auch einen reihenfilter mit compaktsieve und bereue den umstieg nicht. das wasser hat kaum schwebeteilchen und ist klar, dafür nehme ich gern die kosten für vlies in kauf (und bin kein sklave meines filters mehr).


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Reihenvortex oder ultrasieve+beadfilter*

Hi Jens,

wie hoch sind deine monatlichen Vlieskosten ? Betrieb auch im Urlaub möglich ?


----------



## sante (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Reihenvortex oder ultrasieve+beadfilter*

Hallo Ralf

mit den kosten ist glaube jetzt noch schlecht einschätzbar.
zum anfang läuft das vlies natürlich schneller durch ( teich muß ja erst "sauber" werden).
mit der rolle die jetzt drin ist habe ich einen ca. verbrauch von 1,2 m pro Tag  und auf der rolle sind 100m drauf.
also ein betrieb im urlaub kein problem, man braucht halt nur jemanden der füttert.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Reihenvortex oder ultrasieve+beadfilter*

noch keinen F-Automaten ? Was kostet Dich die 100m Rolle ?


----------



## sante (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Reihenvortex oder ultrasieve+beadfilter*

Hallo Ralf

nein hab keinen F-Automaten, aber es gibt ja nette Nachbarn.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Reihenvortex oder ultrasieve+beadfilter*

das ist natürlich am Besten


----------



## Loewenzahn30 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Reihenvortex oder ultrasieve+beadfilter*

Hallo an alle


also ein vorfilter ist ein muss denke ich mal da führt an einem Siebfilter nicht vorbei. Min gedanke ist noch vom Ultrasieve in drei oder 4 regentonnen zu gehen gepumpt um grossen filterinhalt zu haben. (200 liter) tonnen. Der Grobschmutz wird dann täglich weil man sich ja ehh jeden tag an den fischen freut im Siebfilter gereinigt und die kleinen Teilchen bleiben in den Regentonnen. Durch das grosse Volumen so ist mein Gedanke wird eine grosse verweildauer des Wassers erreicht und noch besser eine grosse Biologische reinigung erreicht. 


Was haltet ihr davon ?


Gruss Andre


gibts denn auch Saarlander hier im forum


----------



## pepe581 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Reihenvortex oder ultrasieve+beadfilter*

Hallo zusammen, 

ein Vorfilter ist schon nicht schlecht bei einem Siebfilter. Wir selber haben sowohl einen Vliesfilter (am großen Teich) und einen Reihenvortex am kleineren. Ich bin mit beiden sehr zufrieden, wobei der Vliesfilter natürlich weniger arbeit macht. Und so teuer sind die Vliesrollen gar nicht mehr bekommt man mitlerweile super günstig und ist trotzdem gute Qualität. Es kommt halt immer darauf an wie dick das Vlies ist und wie verschmutzt der Teich ist. 
Letztendlich ist denke ich wircklich die Frage wie viel Zeit und vor allem wie viel Geld kann ich investieren? 

Zu den Tonnen ist im Grundsatz denke ich eine Gute Idee, ist halt nur die Frage ob Du wirklich 3 oder 4 von den großen Regentonnen an deinem Teich stehen haben möchtest. 
Dann lieber einen Reihenvortex und den dann in der Erde vergragben. 

LG Pepe 

LG


----------



## Loewenzahn30 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Reihenvortex oder ultrasieve+beadfilter*

Hi Pepe


ich bin mittlerweile etwas skeptisch bei den Reihenmehrkammer filtern. Die Angaben bei den Händlern sind so unterschiedlich da gibt es welche die kosten ein haufen Asche und sind für koiteiche bis 14000 Liter und auch das geringere Volumen dieser Kammern im Filter sind ja nicht sehr förderlich für die Biologische Reinigung.


Gruss Andre


----------



## pepe581 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Reihenvortex oder ultrasieve+beadfilter*

Hallo Andre, 

natürlich gibt es auch da wie bei fast allem Unterschiede. Es kommt natürlich immer darauf an wie viel Kammern der Filter hat Je mehr kammern, um so besser für die Biologie. 

Wir haben zusätzlich an unseren Vortex auch noch ein Pflanzenbecken wo das Wasser durchmuss und mit dieser Kombination haben wir nur gute Erfahrung gemacht. 

Klar sagen Dir viele verschiedene Händler auch unterschiedliche Meinungen, ich denke es ist immer am besten, wenn man zu dem Händler seines Vertrauens geht und sich für seinen Teich, der ja auch immer individuell ist, beraten lässt. 

LG Pepe


----------



## Loewenzahn30 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Reihenvortex oder ultrasieve+beadfilter*

hallo pepe


ich bin halt hin und her gerissen irgendwie aber mal sehen was geht. Jeder schreibt in fast allen Foren egal ob hier oder woanders ein Mehrkammer filter ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei..Ich habe geplant einen 5 kammer Reihen filter mit Vortex und als Option eine Siebfilterpatrone oder ein Vorsieb wie ein Ultrasieve dazu eine 15000 Pumpe wahrscheinlich eine Red Devil.


ich hab jetzt ein System aus Ebay für meine 5000 Liter im Moment was eigentlich für 20000 L ausgelegt ist ud es funktioniert super. Das System gibt es auch für 50000 Liter mit 72 w uvc im IBC Container mit 600 Kg filtermaterial. 


Viele Meinungen udn man weiss nie was man machen soll. Ein Reihenfilter 5 Kammern und Siebfilterpatrone. sind ja ehh schon in einer Preislage von Vliesfilteranlagen.

hmmmm.....


gruss Andre


----------



## scholzi (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Reihenvortex oder ultrasieve+beadfilter*

Das wichtigste und nicht leicht selbst zu bauende ist ein vernünftiger Vorfilter.!
Ich würde mir auch einen Trommel oder Vliesfilter kaufen und den Bioteil aaus IBCs recht günstig selbs bauen!
Guck mal hie https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31830 gebrauchter Trommler 
Stecke das Geld in die Vorfilterung :beten !!!!!


----------



## sante (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Reihenvortex oder ultrasieve+beadfilter*

Hallo

wenn du eh einen neuen filter kaufen mußt und ich dir einen tip geben darf steige um auf trommel, oder vliesfilter.
wie du schon richtig erkannt hast der preisunterschied ist nicht mehr groß und es lohnt sich  .


----------



## Scheiteldelle (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Reihenvortex oder ultrasieve+beadfilter*

oder schau nach einem gebrauchten US3. Für meinen Kollegen haben wir einen für 300,-€ gekauft. Alles Top.


----------

